

Multiparty Encryption in Public IRC Channels with IRCSRP - aflott
http://npjh.com/multiparty-encryption-in-public-irc-channels-with-ircsrp.html

======
zokier
I would think that XMPP would be better fitted for this kind of work for its
extensibility. And there is already some work done on end to end encryption
for XMPP which maybe could be of use.

Couple things I noticed: The key exchange/renewal seems somewhat centralized
to some Dave guy, which I don't like too much. Also the protocol seems to
require an additional, new, username for each user which seems kinda odd
design for me. And lastly there is the UI problem when mixing encrypted and
plain text communication in the same system.

~~~
aflott
There were no other solutions for this functionality when I searched in
beginning of 2011. XMPP is great, but IRC is ubiquitous. IRC is also very easy
to implement plugins against.

The central authority of Dave is by design.

You are correct, mixing the should be deprecated in favor of : join
unencrypted room && auth with dave && invite to secure room. But that feature
is yet to be implemented.

Thank you for the feedback.

